# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یه سوال در مورد دانشگاه آزاد

## شبخوانی

اگه دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدی چقدر وقت داری تا ثبت نام کنی

----------


## kourosh35

> اگه دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدی چقدر وقت داری تا ثبت نام کنی


تا جایی که من می دونم،ثبت نام بستگی به واحدی که پذیرفته شدید داره.
به آموزش واحد مراجعه کنید و از اونجا بپرسید،اگر قبولی امسال هستید،احتمالاً اجازه ثبت نام دارید.

----------


## aftabezendegi

یه زمانبندی اعلام میکنن برای ثبت نام.ورودی بهمن باشید از بهمن شرو میشه ورودی مهر باشید از مهر.اما اگه تصمیمتون تغییر کرده و قبول شدید میخواید برید ازاد و زمان ثبت نام هم تموم شده به دانشگاه مراجعه کنید حتما یه راهی برای ثبت نام پیش روی شما میذارن

----------

